# fixed gear dealer in frankfurt und umgebung



## bockel (29. September 2010)

moin moin ihr rhein-mainler

um meine radsammmlung nach jahren mal zu vollenden habe ich vor, mein zweitrennrad ( altes raleigh strada) zum fixie umzubauen.

Die sache ist nur folgende:

onlineshopping ist mir viel zu dubios und stores und shops kenn ich leider keine hier

also frag ich mal in die runde.

Kennt einer von euch einen guten Fixie store in frankfurt und umgebung, der mir parts wie naben, ritzel und den random stuff preisgünstig besorgen kann ?

sänk ju wäry matsch 

bockel


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2010)

Die ersten zwei Ergebnisse sollten dir weiterhelfen  
Ob sie gut sind kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wozu man überhaupt spezielle Fixie-Shops braucht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen  Die benötigten klassischen Naben und Ritzel kriegst du bei jedem besseren, alteingesessenen Rennrad-Händler der auch mal mit Bahnrädern zu tun hat (immerhin gibts in Frankfurt sogar ne Bahn).

Ich hab mir ein fix-Hinterrad aus ner alten MTB-Disc-6Loch-Hinterradnabe und einem passenden Ritzel für Bremsscheibenaufnahme von Velosolo.co.uk gebaut. Dazu brauchst du nur nen MTB-Dealer und eben das spezielle aber unzerstörbare Ritzel.
Ob du dir freiwillig die Dinosaurier-Technik eines geschraubten Ritzels inklusive Spezialwerkzeug antun möchtest musst du selbst entscheiden 

PS: Die "Fixie-Kultur" find ich allemal dubioser als onlineshopping  was nicht heißen soll, dass ein Fix-Antrieb sinnlos ist. Hab ja selber eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockel (29. September 2010)

danke danke 

naja ich war eine ganze zeit eingeschworener fahrer von einem hakendem standartfreilauf und weil der jetzt garnicht mehr will ( free in beide richtungen ) muss mal was zweckgemäßes her


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2010)

Zuverlässigkeit ist eine Frage des Materials, nicht des Antriebsprinzips  Gerade bei Fixed-Naben findest du größtenteils völlig ungedichtete Bahn-Naben die nicht für den Outdoor-Einsatz gedacht sind. Das verschleißt dir schneller als du Geld abheben kannst.
Wenn du was zuverlässiges möchtest, dann kauf dir eine Shimano-Nabe gehobener Klasse: 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace, LX, XT, XTR. Ich hab hier eine deutlich über 10000km alte 105-Nabe im Einsatz (Vorbesitzer + ich) die bei jedem Wetter (inkl. Schnee) im Einsatz ist und für die ich noch keinen Finger krumm gemacht habe.


----------



## DBate (30. September 2010)

Dieser Laden wurde mir mal von einem Freund empfohlen. Kann aber selber nichts dazu sagen - war noch nie dort...


----------



## dschugaschwili (30. September 2010)

die fixiestube ist korrekt. jacek von eingang frankfurt hat bzw. besorgt dir auch alles was du brauchst.


----------



## bockel (30. September 2010)

vielmalsten danke hat sich aber schon erledigt.

Fixiestube rockt


----------

